# Ferry for MH from Spain to Ibiza



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Julie used to work in Ibiza and has been hounding me for a visit there, does anyone know of a ferry service that can take a 7.3 metre long MH from mainland Spain to there ?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

my spanish is limited to food and drink and i tend to think metric [is 7.5 metres any good] but have you tried these:
http://www.balearia.net/index_balearia.htm - do cargo runs
http://www.iscomarferrys.com/lineas.asp
http://www.trasmediterranea.es/

8)


----------



## RESCUE (May 1, 2005)

If you need any help with the Spanish just contact us & we might be able to help. You are probably perfectly OK but the offer is there.

Allan & Dee Darby


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Ferry info seems pretty straight forward Dave, but where are you gonna stay, do you know of some sites there?
.....M&D


----------

